# Adult Debate



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2018)

Okay everyone, we encourage debate on this forum. There however is a difference between civil adult debate, and the tit for tat condescending crap going on in some threads.

This has nothing to do with being an American forum or anything like that. In fact most of the moderating staff is from Europe. So please don’t go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
11 | Like List reactions


----------



## J.A.W. (Apr 18, 2018)

Fair call Chief.

1stly I'd like all members to know, that while I have a competitive streak, & enjoy thrashing out the facts...
Ok, yeah - I can present as kinda intense, & reflexively quick - to 'kick out the jams'..

However, I do not take things written to rile me here, & intended to sting, in bad blood,
nor - are any of my ripostes/gibes made with any intent - to cruel out, or humiliate, another member.

I certainly agree - that as adults, we ought to restrain our emotive responses, & avoid infantile
spats, while being open to stand correction, duly acknowledged, on a fact-checked/valid evidence base.

There are so many here who are prepared to share, & accept new ideas & sources, this is a good thing.

A sense of humour is also a good thing, so just laugh it off, eh.. if I can, you can too...

Cheers,

Jim.


Edit: Fixed typos.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 18, 2018)

I dunno, the way things have been going here the last few weeks, I've just stopped coming by, it's becoming something I don't really enjoy. I come here to learn more about something I have a great interest in and am happy to do that from some pretty knowledgeable folks. I don't come here for contentious behavior that I'd expect in a game forum with a bunch of juvenile BS. The mods already do a great job and I don't need to add to their problems ( I know you guys do this on your own time and I, along with all the rest of us, really appreciate that ) so for now, adios.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## J.A.W. (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok so, Cartman.. sez, 'Screw you guys I'm going home."

(joke, ok.. but also true, which makes it funnier).

But hey P-G, to be frank, if you don't really have much to contribute,
other than what your personal slogan puts plainly, then sure - IMO, that's a good call..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2018)

I enjoy the civil conversations, its a nice break from all the BS in the real world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> I dunno, the way things have been going here the last few weeks, I've just stopped coming by, it's becoming something I don't really enjoy. I come here to learn more about something I have a great interest in and am happy to do that from some pretty knowledgeable folks. I don't come here for contentious behavior that I'd expect in a game forum with a bunch of juvenile BS. The mods already do a great job and I don't need to add to their problems ( I know you guys do this on your own time and I, along with all the rest of us, really appreciate that ) so for now, adios.



Don’t give up.

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2018)

J.A.W. said:


> Ok so, Cartman.. sez, 'Screw you guys I'm going home."
> 
> (joke, ok.. but also true, which makes it funnier).
> 
> ...



And these are the kind of posts we are talking about.

Peter has been a great contributor over the years, and he doesn’t need someone being a pompous ass to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Agree Agree:
9 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## J.A.W. (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok Chief, if its a real stiff-cool tone you want - wilco,
I'll leave out my rakish flourish & ignore the surly stuff, in turn..

Edit: Though to be fair, I was being a 'cheeky monkey' - rather than a "pompous ass".

& I'll add - that while the new, far less oppressively draconian moderation input is
fully appreciated on my behalf, the 'reaching a natural level' - processing, which
flows from this - is bound to need some *fine tuning adjustments...

*Not heavy handed/ham-fisted.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2018)

No, we want civil discussion. It really is not difficult to comprehend. I don’t think we have been heavy handed at all. No one has been banned, no one has been talked to aggressively. All we have asked is civil discussion, and you are fighting us tooth and nail.

We unbanned you because we are trying to give everyone a chance to come back and contribute. We are running this place a lil less like the “wild west” like it was back in the day. The rules, however, have not changed in regards to being civil.

Now having said that, everyone is here of their own free will. If you, or anyone do not wish to contribute in a civil manner, feel that they do not care for the way the forum is moderated (I hear there is a Belgian F1 forum that is just simply amazing.), then feel free to leave. No one is forced to be here. I hope anyone would want to stay and contribute, but do so like an adult.

Sorry if that is being heavy handed or ham fisted to you, I think I was about as civil as I can be. I’ll let the other moderators take it from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## J.A.W. (Apr 19, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No, we want civil discussion. It really is not difficult to comprehend. I don’t think we have been heavy handed at all. No one has been banned, no one has been talked to aggressively. All we have asked is civil discussion, and you are fighting us tooth and nail.
> 
> We unbanned you because we are trying to give everyone a chance to come back and contribute. We are running this place a lil less like the “wild west” like it was back in the day. The rules, however, have not changed in regards to being civil.
> 
> ...




Sure, ok.. & so I get a 'warning' for what now.. being "inappropriate".. oh well..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2018)

I don’t know. I did not give you, or anyone a formal warning.

I have asked politely, and then told everyone involved to please act like adults and knock it off with the BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## J.A.W. (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry 'bout that Chief, - it wasn't your doing...

Edit: Addit: & Chief, I commend your forebearance..
& the absence of 'heavy-handed/ham-fisted' actions - in your dealings with me, over the past week..

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2018)

There is an end to someone's patience. I used up all mine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> I dunno, the way things have been going here the last few weeks, I've just stopped coming by, it's becoming something I don't really enjoy. I come here to learn more about something I have a great interest in and am happy to do that from some pretty knowledgeable folks. I don't come here for contentious behavior that I'd expect in a game forum with a bunch of juvenile BS. The mods already do a great job and I don't need to add to their problems ( I know you guys do this on your own time and I, along with all the rest of us, really appreciate that ) so for now, adios.


Don't let these "people" get under your skin...there will always be this sort that, for some reason or another, have to stir up trouble and comment on nearly every post with confrontational attitudes
Not sure why: perhaps it's to push up their post count in order to seem relevant to others on the forum or maybe to boost their self-esteem.

But in the end, they don't last long...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 22, 2018)

you don't like the thread, don't read it

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 22, 2018)

There gets to be a point in time in any debate where one must needs accept (always difficult to say the least) that "east is east and west is west and never the twain shall meet" and further verbiage is like trying to teach a pig to sing (a waste of time and it annoys the pig).
It would also be a wonderful thing if "adults" could simply agree to disagree at that point but I suspect that that is a forlorn dream.
IMHO part of the problem is the very nature of the written word. Most human communication is non-verbal and the written word lacks that personal contact. The simple phrase "Drop Dead" can be taken many many different ways besides the literal meaning. One has only to look at the above discussion and the continual use of "CHIEF". Literal?? or dripping vitriol?
I can honestly state that while at times I have disagreed with a Mod or two about some point I have NEVER been treated unfairly at any time. It's a tough and thankless job and the twit population has never been in the endangered catagory

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Mike.


In general, I would like to say this about the subject:
You should always have respect for the others. Even if you think you know better than the other, stay polite, don't show disrespect and at one point understand that the other will not see your point and move on .
If you feel like you've been treated unfairly, don't start a fight, just report to the mods and let them handle it. We have some experienced and very capable moderators who have been doing this job for almost 15 years.
Last but not least, don't forget to enjoy the discussions

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 23, 2018)

I've always felt that it is a shame that with the vast range of people on this forum, their backrounds, countries of origin, education, occupations, etc. that more topics can't be discussed in a civil manner.
In his novel August 1914, one of Alexander Solzhenitsyn’s characters says, “Intolerance is the first sign of an inadequate education. An ill-educated person behaves with arrogant impatience, whereas truly profound education breeds humility.”
I think the term “inadequate education” is the key phrase. I’ve met plenty of bright people who have years of schooling and letters after their names, yet quickly lose their cool when they encounter dissent directed against their particular worldview. Though they are certainly “educated” it is/was a narrow, focused education. What is missing is a thorough education in the great thinkers, ideas, and events of the past. Such an education can make you profoundly aware of how much you don’t know, of how many shades of meaning there are, and of how arduous and unending the process is of arriving at truth and indeed how many truths there actually are in the world.

Plato described the human soul as having three parts—intelligence, emotions, and appetites. Anger belongs to the middle category of the emotions and is considered a “passion” because it is something we “suffer”. Plato believed that the lifelong struggle for the human person is to gain control of passions like anger. In a famous passage in the Phaedrus, Plato likens the intellective part of the soul to a charioteer who must reign in the two horses of the emotions and the appetites.
When people get angry when we disagree with them, it is a sign that they have not yet reigned in that passion of anger. Anger will also be a favored weapon in a relativist society where beliefs and positions are increasingly thought of as mere irrational preferences.

Then there is technology. French philosopher Jacques Ellul believed that life in a technological society increasingly required people to be reactive rather than reflective:
“Technology… obliges us to live more and more quickly. Inner reflection is replaced by reflex. Reflection means that, after I have undergone an experience, I think about that experience. In the case of a reflex, you know immediately what you must do in a certain situation. Without thinking. Technology requires us no longer to think about things. If you are driving a car at 160 kilometers an hour and you think, you’ll have an accident. Everything depends on reflexes.”
If Ellul is right, in the technological society, it’s possible that the reactionary response required of us by technology spills over into other human activities and we, for example, reflexively react with anger to mere words. 

It is also very easy to avoid anger if you have no personal stake in the outcome, i.e., the issue in question does not affect your liberty, perceived safety, prejudices, worldview, etc., and you can therefore afford to see the debate as just an abstract game which you're playing.
If you want to debate whether space exploration should receive more funding, then chances are neither of us really cares about the outcome beyond personal preference. At best, we might be mildly financially impacted by how much money is invested in space exploration, but there is no direct personal threat.
If we're debating whether Planned Parenthood services should be funded, then suddenly that debate has some pretty obvious consequences for some people who obviously might not have the same capacity to see that debate as just a good old funtime disagreement.

Then we have the individual that really does not care one way or another about the issues but is part of the debate for only one reason: to throw shade and mess with people, to deliberately push emotional buttons attempting to invoke an angry response. Look at the early posts in this thread. Chris was being deliberately poked, prodded, and needled for no reason other than to elicit his anger.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 23, 2018)

mikewint said:


> I've always felt that it is a shame that with the vast range of people on this forum, their backrounds, countries of origin, education, occupations, etc. that more topics can't be discussed in a civil manner.
> In his novel August 1914, one of Alexander Solzhenitsyn’s characters says, “Intolerance is the first sign of an inadequate education. An ill-educated person behaves with arrogant impatience, whereas truly profound education breeds humility.”
> I think the term “inadequate education” is the key phrase. I’ve met plenty of bright people who have years of schooling and letters after their names, yet quickly lose their cool when they encounter dissent directed against their particular worldview. Though they are certainly “educated” it is/was a narrow, focused education. What is missing is a thorough education in the great thinkers, ideas, and events of the past. Such an education can make you profoundly aware of how much you don’t know, of how many shades of meaning there are, and of how arduous and unending the process is of arriving at truth and indeed how many truths there actually are in the world.
> 
> ...



I've walked away, or chosen not to participate in a couple of threads recently simply because of the names I've seen posting. But I see some of the recent posters have been quiet lately?

The admin's work in trying to keep this site civil is appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 23, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> *
> I come here to learn more about something I have a great interest in and am happy to do that from some pretty knowledgeable folks.* *
> I don't come here for contentious behaviour with a bunch of juvenile BS. *
> *The mods already do a great job and I don't need to add to their problems ( I know you guys do this on your own time and I, along with all the rest of us, really appreciate that.)*



I totally agree - especially the parts in bold

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 26, 2018)

Bernhart said:


> you don't like the thread, don't read it


While I totally agree with this, at one point, all the threads were getting hijacked, that is what the issue was. I should have probably been a little more patient and trust the mods here to take care of business like they did (and always do).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (May 24, 2018)

Speaking only for myself, I lurked on the forum for a few years before I registered. While I am as interested in this subject as anyone here, I quickly found out that my knowledge on the subjects was frighteningly small compared to many of the others. So I read and learn and generally post little except when I think I truly have something to contribute.
That said, I quickly tire of the threads that devolve into hand-to-hand (mouth-to-mouth?) combat. It's unnecessary and counter-productive. You disagree and have a counterpoint? Great, post what you know and why. Let the reader decide on his own. One doesn't have to try to shove their opinion down someone else's gizzard. In fact, I think that a well articulated and sourced point that is polite and to the point is going to earn more respect than the juvenile barbs. Besides, as previously mentioned, it annoys the pig.
This is a great forum with much knowledge and the mods do a great job. Much respect to you guys.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2018)

Annoys the pig...


----------



## parsifal (Jun 3, 2018)

The war ended more than 70 years ago. people are entitled to their opinions and it wont make a bit of difference to what happened back then.

The only real area I get annoyed is when people disrespect people who have died or suffered as a result to the war , still live with those losses but others think it okay to disrespect that loss. I'm guilty of that myself. Best not to say anything in those situations. .


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 30, 2021)

Marcel said:


> There is an end to someone's patience. I used up all mine.


I wasn't born with any.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 30, 2021)

At last. We have been able to bring another thread back to life. Thank you Leonidas. Thank God it isn't the Color For a Model thread this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 30, 2021)

at6 said:


> At last. We have been able to bring another thread back to life. Thank you Leonidas. Thank God it isn't the Color For a Model thread this time.


What can I say, I am new here (compared to basically everyone else) and there are many MANY threads that I haven't read and so I check em out. And I'm not quite and adult yet so I just HAD to check out what this "Adult Debate" was all about

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Mar 30, 2021)

"Adult Debate" what?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 30, 2021)

One thing I work at, irl as well as online, is the ability to disagree without being disagreeable. 

Being new here, I've got a hell of a lot of respect for the knowledge here, and so even if I do occasionally disagree, I bear in mind my own relative ignorance and focus on facts. Learning them and, on occasion, dispensing them. This makes avoid personal statements pretty easy. I think one guy has put me on ignore, but generally I strive to remember that I'm here to learn and make what modest contribution I may.

I've seen some knock-down drag-outs on some of the longer threads here, and they really bog down discussion.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> One thing I work at, irl as well as online, is the ability to disagree without being disagreeable.
> 
> Being new here, I've got a hell of a lot of respect for the knowledge here, and so even if I do occasionally disagree, I bear in mind my own relative ignorance and focus on facts. Learning them and, on occasion, dispensing them. This makes avoid personal statements pretty easy. I think one guy has put me on ignore, but generally I strive to remember that I'm here to learn and make what modest contribution I may.
> 
> I've seen some knock-down drag-outs on some of the longer threads here, and they really bog down discussion.



Personal arguments are going to happen, and usually we all kiss and make up. Hell, I lose my cool from time to time too. Now that I am older and more mature I have tamed it a lot. When I first joined this forum back in 2004, I was hot headed too, though. This place was like the wild west. It was crazy. lol

It’s just that there are a certain people that are just plain incapable of having civil conversations. These people just don’t belong here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> One thing I work at, irl as well as online, is the ability to disagree without being disagreeable.
> 
> Being new here, I've got a hell of a lot of respect for the knowledge here, and so even if I do occasionally disagree, I bear in mind my own relative ignorance and focus on facts. Learning them and, on occasion, dispensing them. This makes avoid personal statements pretty easy. I think one guy has put me on ignore, but generally I strive to remember that I'm here to learn and make what modest contribution I may.
> 
> I've seen some knock-down drag-outs on some of the longer threads here, and they really bog down discussion.





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Personal arguments are going to happen, and usually we all kiss and make up. Hell, I lose my call from time to time too. Now that I am older and more mature I have tamed it a lot. When I first joined this forum back in 2004, I was hot head too, though. This place was like the wild west. It was crazy. lol
> 
> It’s just that there are a certain people that are just plain incapable of having civil conversations. These people just don’t belong here.


The knock down drag out arguements end up thread locked. That kills the arguement as a rule. Some who chose to take their hostile temperaments to other threads have been banned. One thing I have always believed is that no forum is for easily offended weaklings. The moderators here do a fantastic and thankless job which I for one appreciate. We do get a lot of leeway here as long as we don't too vulgar, personal, or viscous toward each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> What can I say, I am new here (compared to basically everyone else) and there are many MANY threads that I haven't read and so I check em out. And I'm not quite and adult yet so I just HAD to check out what this "Adult Debate" was all about


I've been here since 2011 and I still haven't read all of the posts on the site. Another year and you'll be classified as an adult. Enjoy your youth while you have it. I was at the first Miss Universe Pageant. There was only one contestant and her name was Eve. You can easily guess that she won. Some of us here even rode Stegosauri to school. I miss racing my Velociraptor and eating Triceratops Burgers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 31, 2021)

at6 said:


> I've been here since 2011 and I still haven't read all of the posts on the site. Another year and you'll be classified as an adult. Enjoy your youth while you have it. I was at the first Miss Universe Pageant. There only one contestant and her name was Eve. You can easily guess that she won. Some of us here even rode Stegosauri to school. I miss racing my Velociraptor and eating Triceratops Burgers.



That means you are so young that you missed out on the big amoeba eating the small amoeba stage. That was no fun at all.

Mind you, as a forum member, I am just a young pup.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> That means you are so young that you missed out on the big amoeba eating the small amoeba stage. That was no fun at all.
> 
> Mind you, as a forum member, I am just a young pup.


I'm 71 and feel more like 1000,000,71. I have an 18 year old brain in an old body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 31, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> That means you are so young that you missed out on the big amoeba eating the small amoeba stage. That was no fun at all.
> 
> Mind you, as a forum member, I am just a young pup.


OK, the amoeba reference would have made me shoot coffee out of my nose this morning if I had been drinking it when I read your post. 



at6 said:


> I'm 71 and feel more like 1000,000,71. I have an 18 year old brain in an old body.


You're the reverse of my daughter, she's 18 but has the "Old Soul" inhabiting her brain, scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 31, 2021)

parsifal said:


> The war ended more than 70 years ago. people are entitled to their opinions and it wont make a bit of difference to what happened back then.
> 
> The only real area I get annoyed is when people disrespect people who have died or suffered as a result to the war , still live with those losses but others think it okay to disrespect that loss. I'm guilty of that myself. Best not to say anything in those situations. .


Ah my friend, we miss the wisdom of your tempered well thought posts, there's many a thread that would have benefited your insight, Godspeed old chap, has it really been two years since you flew west?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 31, 2021)

My brain thinks I am 12 but my knees think I am 112.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Mar 31, 2021)

Is there a subject to discuss?


----------



## special ed (Mar 31, 2021)

At H.S. grad, I regretted having to stop building and flying models. My plan was to keep my hand in through the years and retire to build and fly models. Now, at 81, I still try to build and fly models, however this damn computer and this forum cut into the model time. Like most model builders, plastic or balsa, we won't live long enough to finish the stash. I still have a stash of plastics from the 1960s in case I can no longer get to the field. As far as this thread, I don't belong, as I have never become an adult. Ask my wife.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 31, 2021)

I had my first mid-life crisis at 13. However now - at 70 - I find that puberty is killing me!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2021)

at6 said:


> I'm 71 and feel more like 1000,000,71. I have an 18 year old brain in an old body.


You’re preaching to the choir.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2021)

See? We get to have an Adult Debate as to the beneficial/negative effects of aging.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 31, 2021)

at6 said:


> I've been here since 2011 and I still haven't read all of the posts on the site. Another year and you'll be classified as an adult. Enjoy your youth while you have it. I was at the first Miss Universe Pageant. There was only one contestant and her name was Eve. You can easily guess that she won. Some of us here even rode Stegosauri to school. I miss racing my Velociraptor and eating Triceratops Burgers.


Youve been to Jurassic Park!!!?????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2021)

I was almost eaten there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 1, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> You're the reverse of my daughter, she's 18 but has the "Old Soul" inhabiting her brain, scary.



Twenty plus years ago everyone said my daughter was 14 going on 40. Life was not fun.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2021)

Many years ago, our pastor told of a deacons meeting after which one deacon waited, and asked for the two pray for his 13 year old daughter. The deacon asked how and what they should pray for. The pastor said. "Pray that when we stand up she is 18."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Twenty plus years ago everyone said my daughter was 14 going on 40. Life was not fun.


Whats crazy is that people here who have children who are much older that me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Whats crazy is that people here who have children who are much older that me.



You are just a youngin. I have been a member of this forum longer than you have been alive. 

I am 40 years old (which is young compared to many of the guys here), have a 4 year old son, and a 2 year old son. However, I have a niece who is 32 years old, another niece who is 30, and two nephews who are twins and 21 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 1, 2021)

special ed said:


> Many years ago, our pastor told of a deacons meeting after which one deacon waited, and asked for the two pray for his 13 year old daughter. The deacon asked how and what they should pray for. The pastor said. "Pray that when we stand up she is 18."



My mom used to tell me, when I was a teen and feeling smart as all-get-out: "Write down everything you know, right now, because you're going to forget it by the time you're 21."

Very similar to Mark Twain's observation: “When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to 21 I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years.”

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## NTGray (Apr 1, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Very similar to Mark Twain's observation: “When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to 21 I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years.”



Many years ago, when I was around 16 or so, my father was watching Hal Holbrook do his "Mark Twain Tonight" routine on TV. I was standing across the living room, also watching. Holbrook let loose with that line, and my dad almost fell out of his chair backwards, laughing. I took me a while (a few years) to figure out what was so funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 1, 2021)

NTGray said:


> Many years ago, when I was around 16 or so, my father was watching Hal Holbrook do his "Mark Twain Tonight" routine on TV. I was standing across the living room, also watching. Holbrook let loose with that line, and my dad almost fell out of his chair backwards, laughing. I took me a while (a few years) to figure out what was so funny.



I never read or heard that line until I was an adult, but lord, ain't it the truth? I was full of sh*t and myself as a teen.

Some folk still hold that opinion of me, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 5, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I never read or heard that line until I was an adult, but lord, ain't it the truth? I was full of sh*t and myself as a teen.
> 
> Some folk still hold that opinion of me, lol.


Yeah, I read that line somewhere as a kid, thank God I actually DO know everything...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Apr 5, 2021)

Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War room!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2022)

The unfortunate part is, now that I know darn near everything, no one wants to hear it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2022)

Huh?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey meetloaf. Good to see you. How are you doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Huh?


yup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 5, 2022)

How ya doin, meatloaf109?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice to see you Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)

Glad to see you back Pal.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Hey meetloaf. Good to see you. How are you doing?


Fighting cancer, that's how come I know darn near everything. I have nothing but time on my hands these days. Thanks for asking

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2022)

meatloaf109 said:


> Fighting cancer, that's how come I know darn near everything. I have nothing but time on my hands these days. Thanks for asking



It’s good to hear from you. My thoughts are with you my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It’s good to hear from you. My thoughts are with you from my friend.


If I can figure out how to use the camera stuff I will enter an aeroplane in the next contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2022)

meatloaf109 said:


> Fighting cancer, that's how come I know darn near everything. I have nothing but time on my hands these days. Thanks for asking


Yeah, I know. Good to see you here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NTGray (Mar 5, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> Yeah, I read that line somewhere as a kid, thank God I actually DO know everything...


You people who think you know everything are really annoying to those of us who actually do.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2022)

NTGray said:


> You people who think you know everything are really annoying to those of us who actually do.



So you are saying you are not annoyed at all then?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice to see you drop in Paul, be nice to see you build again too

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So you are saying you are not annoyed at all then?


That's not just a burn, but a Kelso burn!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 5, 2022)

Glad to see you in the forum Paul. I will not give up on praying for a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't know you, Loaf, but I wish you the best in your fight. Cancer's a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 5, 2022)

Aint that the truth of it
Keep on keeping on Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 7, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So you are saying you are not annoyed at all then?


I guess the old saying is true about even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and again...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 9, 2022)

Good to see you posting Paul. Fight the fight

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2022)

Awesome, Paul popped in!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Mar 10, 2022)

meatloaf109 said:


> Fighting cancer, that's how come I know darn near everything. I have nothing but time on my hands these days. Thanks for asking


I am very happy to hear from you mi amigo, you are in my thoughts. 
Do not stop giving your laps around the forum and we will appreciate your comments.

A big hug 

Luis Carlos


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2022)

Just found this thread but thought it was bogus cuz I know for a fact there are No adults members of this forum! Pffft.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 5, 2022)

We're all big children at heart. Any thing 'ADULT" means that we've become old fogeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2022)

*YES!*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Apr 10, 2022)

sorry, but can somebody please tell me whats happened while i was gone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2022)

You have a choice between a Needing "Color pics For a Model I'm Building" or a "P-39 with center of gravity issues and ground hogs"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Apr 10, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> You have a choice between a Needing "Color pics For a Model I'm Building" or a "P-39 with center of gravity issues and ground hogs"


lol


----------



## special ed (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2022)

If it tips, think of all the sh!t being flung into space!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> You have a choice between a Needing "Color pics For a Model I'm Building" or a "P-39 with center of gravity issues and ground hogs"


Lest we forget the Speed of Dark...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2022)

Speed of Dark?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Speed of Dark?


Yep, one of the forum's legendary threads.

It's all Gary's fault (GeeDee), of course!






Whats the speed of dark ?


What is the speed of dark ?. Is it affected by vacuum...total or partial.... gravity, atmospheric density. We know there is a 'speed of light' and its measurable, but is the speed of dark faster ?. When a light source is switched off, the dark is there straight away ! Over to you



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## N4521U (Apr 11, 2022)

I know you guys!
A debate..................... should I resurrect "the Speed of Dark"?
Bwahahahaha

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> I know you guys!
> A debate..................... should I resurrect "the Speed of Dark"?
> Bwahahahaha


I double-dog dare ya'!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 11, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I double-dog dare ya'!


Oooooooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 11, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I double-dog dare ya'!


Before or after sticking his tongue on a frozen flag pole?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Apr 11, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> You have a choice between a Needing "Color pics For a Model I'm Building" or a "P-39 with center of gravity issues and ground hogs"


Well, since I'm in Australia and we don't have any I would like some colour pics for a model Groundhog I'm building.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 11, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> Well, since I'm in Australia and we don't have any I would like some colour pics for a model Groundhog I'm building.....


Would that be the P-39 Groundhog?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> I know you guys!
> A debate..................... should I resurrect "the Speed of Dark"?
> Bwahahahaha


Please don't. It will cause Hemorrhoids and I'm all out of Preparation H.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Apr 12, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> Would that be the P-39 Groundhog?


Here we go, here we go, here we go........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## chipieal (Apr 12, 2022)

I did not bother to read all the comments. In case some members are unfamiliar with the tactics of the disruptive here is a thumb nail sketch. They pick sites that have absolutely NOTHING to do with their AGENDA. However, since their accepted strategy is to cause confusion and exasperation in the folks on the site --- they accomplish this by attacking whatever it is that the site SEEMS to stand for. Their basic underlying motive is to not only confuse BUT to get regular members of the site to GIVE UP and just go away. To them this equates to a victory

We are still free Americans with the guaranteed right to personal decision. If leaving this site is your answer -- fine. But remember you are playing into the hands of those that sew discontent and confusion. Come on -- think of the folks of the WWII generation. They never let anyone dissuade them from our core beliefs. Thank god for their sacrifices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ummmmm....




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 12, 2022)

I like aircraft.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2022)

Altered the GIF to reflect the above post


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 12, 2022)

chipieal said:


> We are still free Americans


Speak for yourself. There are many here who aren't Americans.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 12, 2022)

chipieal said:


> I did not bother to read all the comments. In case some members are unfamiliar with the tactics of the disruptive here is a thumb nail sketch. They pick sites that have absolutely NOTHING to do with their AGENDA. However, since their accepted strategy is to cause confusion and exasperation in the folks on the site --- they accomplish this by attacking whatever it is that the site SEEMS to stand for. Their basic underlying motive is to not only confuse BUT to get regular members of the site to GIVE UP and just go away. To them this equates to a victory
> 
> We are still free Americans with the guaranteed right to personal decision. If leaving this site is your answer -- fine. But remember you are playing into the hands of those that sew discontent and confusion. Come on -- think of the folks of the WWII generation. They never let anyone dissuade them from our core beliefs. Thank god for their sacrifices.


Too serious for This thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> Speak for yourself. There are many here who aren't Americans.



It’s amazing how many people don’t get the world extends beyond the borders of the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It’s amazing how many people don’t get the world extends beyond the borders of the United States.


A pet hate of mine...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> A pet hate of mine...



I’m a US citizen, and it is one of mine too…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’m a US citizen, and it is one of mine too…


That and the whole "FREEDOM!!!" thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> That and the whole "FREEDOM!!!" thing.



Granted I am half German and was born and raised there, so my view of the world is not limited to my county line or what the 10 o’clock local news station is reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Granted I am half German and was born and raised there, so my view of the world is not limited to my county line or what the 10 o’clock local news station is reporting.


For us, living on an island half a world away, overseas travelling is almost a rite of passage. You don't know what you've got (or don't have) until travelling.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> For us, living on an island half a world away, overseas travelling is almost a rite of passage. You don't know what you've got (or don't have) until travelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 12, 2022)

I am a dual, USA and AUS............. born in the US moved here at 58, worked till I was 70.
It's not easy finding a job at 58 in CA! Here I chose to retire at 70!
Since moving here and been back twice in the last 5 years and have discovered just how different it is than I remembered.
Most Americans don't realize just what they have, and perhaps it's just Too much.
It's a simpler life here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It’s amazing how many people don’t get the world extends beyond the borders of the United States.


To be honest, people in any country have a perception of the world based on what they're exposed to.
When I was in Eastern Europe, some of the most common questions I was asked when they found out I was from California, were how good was Budweiser beer, what did I think of the 130kph speed limit and how many movie stars did I know.


----------



## at6 (Apr 12, 2022)

I was born here in the USA. While not all membership is American, we can all say that we don't live life under a dictatorship. Thank God we're not Russian or Chinese or North Korean residents. Oh, I forgot. Our forum is probably banned there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2022)

at6 said:


> I was born here in the USA. While not all membership is American, we can all say that we don't live life under a dictatorship. Thank God we're not Russian or Chinese or North Korean residents. Oh, I forgot. Our forum is probably banned there.


We have a few Russian members and I seem to recall a member who was Chinese.
North Korean, I'm pretty sure that'll never happen, given that they aren't allowed to do the interwebs.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> There are many here who aren't Americans.



There are probably some Americans who wish they weren't! Sorry! Joke! 

Just tryna lighten the mood...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm not sorry that I'm American. I'm just sorry that I'm not a filthy rich one.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2022)

at6 said:


> I'm just sorry that I'm not a filthy rich one.



Welcome to capitalism, my friend...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> To be honest, people in any country have a perception of the world based on what they're exposed to.



As a friend likes to tell people_ you are a product of your life experiences_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> Our forum is probably banned there.



Yes... sorry about that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 13, 2022)

North Koreans may not have access to the web but you can bet the Chubby One does. Just hope he doesn't want to join us.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 13, 2022)

It might be fun, in a Dook/Superfire kinda' way.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> North Koreans may not have access to the web but you can bet the Chubby One does. Just hope he doesn't want to join us.


You don't think he's roadking01 do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 13, 2022)

I never would have thought of that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 13, 2022)

I had the great fortune in my youth of living in Iran, where I learnt at a young age (from ages 8 to 12) about a foreign culture by immersion, and it destroyed parochialism in me forever. The frustration I feel with people who've never been outside their own state is sometimes hard to hide, until I remember just exactly how damned lucky I really am to have had that experience.

Lived a year in Spain as well, before, during, and after Desert Storm, which only reinforced my belief that travel is the best way to break hidebound minds.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> I was born here in the USA. While not all membership is American, we can all say that we don't live life under a dictatorship. *Thank God we're not Russian *or Chinese or North Korean residents. Oh, I forgot. *Our forum is probably banned there.*


We have at least one member who I think is Russian and he was still posting yesterday. He may be a Russian expat though.

I also know more than one person who has lived in multiple countries, including what they call the Urinated States of America. I enjoyed most of my time there but I was only there for a couple of years. They were there for much longer. One routinely peppers his conversations with _have I told you just how much I hate that place._


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> We have a few Russian members and I seem to recall a member who was Chinese.
> North Korean, I'm pretty sure that'll never happen, given that they aren't allowed to do the interwebs.


We had a Vietnamese once. He didn't last, because all Americans had to press through their view on the Vietnamese war on him

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2022)

Marcel said:


> We had a Vietnamese once. He didn't last, because all Americans had to press through their view on the Vietnamese war on him


I remember that.

There was a Chinese member once, who asked for information on some aircraft.

Didn't last long, though 






flight mantual ?


e-2C,b-1b,B-2A? thanks!



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I remember that.
> 
> There was a Chinese member once, who asked for information on some aircraft.
> 
> ...


Glad he didn’t want to know the secret stuff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Glad he didn’t want to know the secret stuff


Oops...I wasn't supposed to post secret photos of the B-1 or B-2??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 14, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> what they call the Urinated States of America.


That's funny.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Oops...I wasn't supposed to post secret photos of the B-1 or B-2??


You had photos of those? What colour were they? I know some one who’s building a model.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## salutewwii (Apr 18, 2022)

mikewint said:


> Then we have the individual that really does not care one way or another about the issues but is part of the debate for only one reason: to throw shade and mess with people, to deliberately push emotional buttons attempting to invoke an angry response. Look at the early posts in this thread. Chris was being deliberately poked, prodded, and needled for no reason other than to elicit his anger.


I really have no cards in this game as I don't contribute much to this forum. Instead of contributing I'm usually soaking up the information that all of you extremely intelligent people post here. My area of expertise doesn't come up here often so I'm saddened I can't contribute more (and there is the time thing as well). I've never seen such a welcoming group that takes more time than they should to help out everyone who posts a question or a topic of discussion. The moderators are some of the best I've seen. Bravo......all of you. 
That being said, Mike is dead on in my opinion. He nailed the personality type....best thing is to move on and help those who need it, or talk to those who WANT to talk...and LEARN.
Just felt the need to express my opinion for once....thanks so much to all of you who put so much of your personal time into this forum. VERY much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2022)

Then, it was that bl🤬du Swede....no, wait.... I'm still here!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Then, it was that bl🤬du Swede....no, wait.... I'm still here!


Who?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

